# Hoosier Miniature Breeders Classic



## Neil (Apr 21, 2008)

Is anyone going to the Hoosier Miniature Breeders Classic at Shipshewana, IN this weekend, April 25th?

I just looked at the sales list and there are going to be some very nice horses for sale. Can't wait to see what they bring.

One of my favorite older stallions is on the sales list, Martin Boozers After Dark. He will be lot #30. If anyone sees him I would be courious to see how he is holding up for his age, 18 I think.


----------



## h2t99 (Apr 22, 2008)

I have a mare bred to After Dark, and he looks great!! I had wanted to go and have gone the last 3 years to this sale but we have moved to Tennessee, so it is just to far for me to drive this year!!




I am anxious to see what everyone goes for I wish I had some extra money, I would love to pick up a few in this sale!!!!


----------



## ROSEMILL FARM (Apr 22, 2008)

He is looking Great!!!



I live up here in northern Indiana, and saw him about 3 weeeks ago he was out with his mares doing his thing.

I will be at the sale and I will be presenting 1/2 the horses, I can't wait and you are right about all the nice horses!!


----------



## Songcatcher (Apr 22, 2008)

Is there a web page for this auction?


----------



## Neil (Apr 22, 2008)

Songcatcher said:


> Is there a web page for this auction?


The catalog is here:

http://www.marestare.com/events/hoosier/catalog.htm

and the auction will be on marestare, basicly the same link.


----------



## ruffian (Apr 22, 2008)

Yes we will be there. I am selling 2. (lots 53 & 75) the hard part is going to be coming back with an empty trailer!!

(must be strong -- must be strong -- must be strong -- did you see that one mare -- === MUST BE STRONG)


----------



## Leeana (Apr 22, 2008)

Im really not sure if we are going as of yet ...possibly ...possibly not. I know i would have just a much fun here at home watching it and save gas money.

I'll atleast be watching



.


----------



## ROSEMILL FARM (Apr 23, 2008)

I think that having it on the internet



is a great thing because of gas prices.

We have 2 also going in the sale lot # 90 and 51. I am so excited about the sale I

think they are going to have some GREAT horses going in it.





Sarah~


----------



## whitney (Apr 23, 2008)

I would love to go maybe someone from michigan would like a paying passenger and maybe 2 on the way home?


----------



## jaychupp (Apr 23, 2008)

Hi everyone! I own After Dark and he looks GREAT! I finally got all the pictures of my consignments up last night. Cant wait til Friday!!! I think there will be lots of nice horses there, just looking at the catalog!

Have a great Day! Jay Chpp


----------



## ROSEMILL FARM (Apr 23, 2008)

Hi Jay!! caan't wait to see all the horses this weekend!!!

see you soon!

Sarah~


----------



## jaychupp (Apr 23, 2008)

ROSEMILL FARM said:


> Hi Jay!! caan't wait to see all the horses this weekend!!!
> 
> see you soon!
> 
> Sarah~


Hi Sarah! Me Too, Im getting a little nervous as it nears, though Im sure everything will go good.

Jay


----------



## ROSEMILL FARM (Apr 23, 2008)

Yea I know what you mean! I am just looking forward to handling all the nice horses.

I love the red mare with the real nice head on her sorry I don't know what lot she is???


----------



## ruffian (Apr 23, 2008)

Hey Jay - maybe you have some pull - it would be nice to have the T I M E on the auction link! Especially since this is a Friday night.


----------



## Neil (Apr 23, 2008)

ruffian said:


> Hey Jay - maybe you have some pull - it would be nice to have the T I M E on the auction link! Especially since this is a Friday night.


The times can be found on this page.

http://www.marestare.com/events/hoosier/

Schedule of Events

(All times are EST)

Friday January 25

Tack sale starts at 4:30 p.m.

Horse sale starts at 5:00 pm

Webcast LIVE!


----------



## jaychupp (Apr 24, 2008)

ROSEMILL FARM said:


> Yea I know what you mean! I am just looking forward to handling all the nice horses.
> 
> I love the red mare with the real nice head on her sorry I don't know what lot she is???


I know...I love this mare too!! I cant think of the lot # right now, but I know shes towards the end of the sale

Her name is Kahoka Sorrel April


----------



## ROSEMILL FARM (Apr 24, 2008)

How long have you had her? and has she had any babies for you?

Well I am all packed and ready to go I have to work all day today but will be leaving from work to come up and clip a horse. and I am just going to stay in shipshewana.


----------



## jaychupp (Apr 24, 2008)

ROSEMILL FARM said:


> How long have you had her? and has she had any babies for you?


Ive had her for a year, she was open when I bought her last May. She is definately bred now!

Jay


----------



## tini-z (Apr 24, 2008)

I am looking for a mare who is in foal for a late foal. That we can import her before.

Do you have one in the Sale?


----------



## jaychupp (Apr 24, 2008)

tini-z said:


> I am looking for a mare who is in foal for a late foal. That we can import her before.
> 
> Do you have one in the Sale?


I have 2 mares that are in foal for later this year, "SG Soft Wind" and "Kahoka Sorrel April"


----------



## ruffian (Apr 24, 2008)

I have a nice mare who is in foal for very early 2009 to a Pinto son of Double Destiny - Lot #53. She's had 3 foals in 3 years, so we gave her 2008 off. She would be perfect for importing. She's only 30", and is AMHA/AMHR


----------



## ROSEMILL FARM (Apr 24, 2008)

Hey Jay I just got done looking at the sale book online and wanted to tell you that all your horses look great!!

I love




the little sub zero baby with lot #24 and the mare looks to be a looker as well!! :love


----------



## jaychupp (Apr 24, 2008)

ruffian said:


> I have a nice mare who is in foal for very early 2009 to a Pinto son of Double Destiny - Lot #53. She's had 3 foals in 3 years, so we gave her 2008 off. She would be perfect for importing. She's only 30", and is AMHA/AMHR


She is a mare I noticed! She looks very nice, nice body!!

Jay



ROSEMILL FARM said:


> Hey Jay I just got done looking at the sale book online and wanted to tell you that all your horses look great!!
> 
> I love
> 
> ...


Thanks Sarah! The Sub Zero filly is very Neat! She is much prettier in real life, though. I think Ernie should be proud of this pretty girl by Sub Zero


----------



## h2t99 (Apr 24, 2008)

Hey Jay,

So are you really getting out of the horses?? How is the restaurant going? I really want to be there for the sale but we have moved to Tennessee and have made several trips back and forth so hubby says no way this year!!! But I will be watching online, and I do still have to pick up one more trailer in Michigan, so how long can you hold a horse at your place??



I really really would like to do some bidding!!! I keep telling the kids on one of our trips back up to Michigan we will stop in and say HI.

Good luck with the sale!

Heidi


----------



## jaychupp (Apr 24, 2008)

h2t99 said:


> Hey Jay,
> 
> So are you really getting out of the horses?? How is the restaurant going? I really want to be there for the sale but we have moved to Tennessee and have made several trips back and forth so hubby says no way this year!!! But I will be watching online, and I do still have to pick up one more trailer in Michigan, so how long can you hold a horse at your place??
> 
> ...


Hi Heidie! Im dispersing all the horses from the "Chupps Lil Horses" group, because all the horses are stabled at my Dads place, and hes building a smaller home with less acreage. Theres no way I can afford a bigger place with more land right now because you know I just bought a restaurant. we have no room for the horses



! Such a shame, because I thought I had a pretty good herd going with 2 great stallions!

At least Ill still have minis



-Ive started a partnership with my friend, Jr Schlabach. We will be concentrating on the Buckeroo line. All our horses will be stabled at his farm

The restaurant is going great so far, you need to stop in the next time youre in town!

If you buy a horse, I can board it for you until my Dad moves wich will probably be June or July

Let me know if I can help!

Jay


----------



## h2t99 (Apr 24, 2008)

Thanks Jay!!

So how do I register for online bidding?? If I do get something I would be able to pick up in a week, maybe 2 tops!! I still have one more trip North to get the last trailer!! We will definately make it in to see the restaurant on that trip.

Heidi


----------



## ROSEMILL FARM (Apr 24, 2008)

you did have a real nice heard going but you have such a good eye for horses you wont have any trouble getting another one together, It just stinks that you wont have them right across the road


----------



## jaychupp (Apr 24, 2008)

ROSEMILL FARM said:


> you did have a real nice heard going but you have such a good eye for horses you wont have any trouble getting another one together, It just stinks that you wont have them right across the road


well thank you!! and your right about not having them right across the road

Jay Chupp



h2t99 said:


> Thanks Jay!!
> 
> So how do I register for online bidding?? If I do get something I would be able to pick up in a week, maybe 2 tops!! I still have one more trip North to get the last trailer!! We will definately make it in to see the restaurant on that trip.
> 
> Heidi


sounds fine! you can register on Marestare.com you will find phone numbers on the following link

http://www.marestare.com/events/hoosier


----------



## ROSEMILL FARM (Apr 24, 2008)

well we will see you all tommorow!!! I can't wait and I will wave at everone that is watching!!!

Have a great evening!!

Sarah~


----------



## Neil (Apr 25, 2008)

Just a reminder that the sale will be starting soon. The camara is already turned on.

The times can be found on this page.

http://www.marestare.com/events/hoosier/

Schedule of Events

(All times are EST)

Friday January 25

Tack sale starts at 4:30 p.m.

Horse sale starts at 5:00 pm


----------



## RockRiverTiff (Apr 25, 2008)

I do NOT need to be watching this right now (but am very happy I am).



Is it me, or is Marestare getting better with every auction? The volume is so much better today.


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Apr 25, 2008)

I'm watching and yes it's awesome! Almost like being there! LOL!!


----------



## kaykay (Apr 25, 2008)

i can never get the auctions to work! is it still on?? All i get is a black screen like the last auction?


----------



## RockRiverTiff (Apr 25, 2008)

It is still on and only at lot 18. The prices are abysmal--it's tempting to tell anyone window shopping on the saleboard to hurry up and get a number. OH!


----------



## Neil (Apr 25, 2008)

kaykay said:


> i can never get the auctions to work! is it still on?? All i get is a black screen like the last auction?


They are on lot 19 of what I think are 90 horses.


----------



## kaykay (Apr 25, 2008)

well dang I tried a different browser etc but still just get a black screen. This is what I got during the AMHA meeting too. So odd as I can always view cams on wefoal and marestare.


----------



## Leeana (Apr 25, 2008)

....i am not having any trouble viewing the cam



.

Prices are going low, not just low but way way WAY to low. I could fill up my barn and pasture at these prices, two times



. Only thing keeping me from bidding is the fact im sitting the next state over



.


----------



## whitney (Apr 25, 2008)

If the mare I was wanting goes for under 1000.00 I may just SHOOT myself for not jumping in the truck and driving 4 hours this afternoon. I CAN'T BELEIVE how low the prices are!

Leeana can you BELIEVE how nice the horses LOOK!


----------



## brookhaven (Apr 25, 2008)

Anybody know what After Dark brought?


----------



## RockRiverTiff (Apr 25, 2008)

brookhaven said:


> Anybody know what After Dark brought?


$6300 I think.


----------



## brookhaven (Apr 25, 2008)

Sad




....thanks for letting me know!


----------



## Neil (Apr 25, 2008)

Wow, you could have bought a new herd of horses and hardly made a dent in your check book.


----------



## Margot (Apr 25, 2008)

Wow, watching the sale made me feel ill. The prices for some really lovely horses were so low. When you think of the time, money and love people put into these horses it is very sad. No wonder it takes so long to sell a horse for a reasonably good price to a good home.


----------



## horsehug (Apr 25, 2008)

Thanks for posting the link today, Neil

I would have loved to bid on loads of them by phone if my barn was not already full!!

I sure enjoyed getting to watch it, though it was sure sad to see the prices.

And they had all the horses in such tip top condition....just beautiful!!

Susan O.


----------



## Leeana (Apr 25, 2008)

whitney said:


> Leeana can you BELIEVE how nice the horses LOOK!


The horses did look nicer then their photos for the most part. I wish i had went now, some of those 3-in-1 packages went at amazing deals. Will have to go next year, and bring a large trailer



.

The prices really made my cringe though (because they were TO low, but also because i wasnt there to steal them away at that price lol).





They sold a buckeroo daughter really cheap too


----------



## mmmorgans (Apr 25, 2008)

Can someone post the prices - I have some but was so busy today I only caught part of the sale. The prices were way too low - very scary - not a good thing for the miniature horse market. I wish I could have watched the whole sale - and I am kicking myself for not getting a bidders number - but there were many people that got totally amazing deals!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shelley (Apr 25, 2008)

We are down here in Shipsy for the sale. Sat through all 100 horses tonight, and I must say it was

very sad how low the prices were. It was definitely a buyer's market tonight.

We sat on our hands and didn't buy anything, although there were many temptations. We drove the Mustang convertible down so we couldn't bring anything home with us.

The sale was very well run, the horses were presented well, and I think everybody had a good time!

Oh, and Ruffian is NOT going home with an empty trailer tomorrow....ask her which horse she bought!









Shelley


----------



## Reble (Apr 25, 2008)

*My good friend here in Ontario Canada has bought this lovely mare for only $750.00*

LOT#36 OLIVE BRANCHS APPYS LUCKY LADY

AMHA 181696 HAPPY APPY

5/8/07 30" SIRE FALLEN ASH FARMS APPY FORCE

BLACK APPALOOSA FLYING W FARMS TEXAS BLUEBONNET

HIDDEN MEADOWS MISSING LINK APACHE

DAM MARDI GRAS LINKS LASTING IMPRESSION

HIDDEN MEADOWS WAIT TIL DARK

YEARLING FILLY

If you like refinement and elegance, you will love this black appaloosa filly! She is the daughter of Fallen Ash Farms Appy Force, who was Eastern Regionals Champion as a yearling, and granddaughter to the World Famous Happy Appy! This showy filly has appaloosa on the top and bottom of her pedigree and will make a great addition to your show and breeding program.

CONSIGNOR: OLIVE BRANCH FARM


----------



## mmmorgans (Apr 25, 2008)

Does anyone know what Lot 16 (the Buckeroo daughter) went for?


----------



## dali1111 (Apr 26, 2008)

RockRiverTiff said:


> brookhaven said:
> 
> 
> > Anybody know what After Dark brought?
> ...


Please someone tell me it was higher than that!



That's just really sad. Does anyone have a list of all the prices?


----------



## tini-z (Apr 26, 2008)

1.700


----------



## CyndiD (Apr 26, 2008)

Reble said:


> *My good friend here in Ontario Canada has bought this lovely mare for only $750.00*
> 
> LOT#36 OLIVE BRANCHS APPYS LUCKY LADY
> 
> ...


I am speechless...that was one of the horses that I was really, really thinking hard about. I have no business buying..but I would have LOVED to have that filly...and I just figured she would go way out of my price range...I am so amazed....and disappointed really that I missed out...


----------



## Devon (Apr 26, 2008)

Anyone know how much Lot #25 Little Kings Buck Commander went for? And lot #40 Little Kings Crimson Buckaroo?


----------



## h2t99 (Apr 26, 2008)

Here are the prices

1-2000

2-1000

3-850

4-900

5-350

6-950

7-1000

8-550 ns

9-700 ns

10-scratch

11-1800

12-NS

13-1300

14-1400

15-400

16-1700

17-1000

18-400

19-3900 NS takes 4500

20-3300ns

21-600

22-2500

23-600ns

24-1700

25-12000 ns takes 14000

26-725

27-2200 ns

28-1100

29-2100

30-6300

31-800

32-400

33-1000

34-750

35-500

36-750

37-650

38-1000

39-1500

40-7000 ns

41-950

42-1050

43-2250

44-3000 ns

45-650

46-800

47-3100

48-300

49-600

50-450

51-250ns

52-1500

53-700

54-900

55-400

56-1400

57-400

58-1400

59-1000

60-4600

61-320

62-1100

63-450

64-1300

65-1400

66-1050

67-800

68-1600ns

69-800

70-550

71-700

72-900

73-1000

74-1000

75-500

76-350

77-2500 with lot 89

78-1300

79-900

80-200ns

81-800

82-1250ns

83-500

84-700

85-350

86-600

87-850

88-800

89 part of lot 77

90-375

91-275ns

92-500

93-1100

94-350

95-300

96-775

97-500

98-550

99-400

100-900


----------



## Devon (Apr 26, 2008)

Wow the prices were low on quality horses


----------



## Sandee (Apr 26, 2008)

Thanks for posting the $ amounts! Wow, I love Boozer After Dark so I just don't "get" the prices. I can't believe some of those prices. There sure were some "deals" there!! Wish I could have gone ---I had to babysit my grandkids and couldn't even watch the live feed.


----------



## ruffian (Apr 26, 2008)

Just got home from the sale. It was a blast! Yes, I did bring something home=my own colt. Taylor Made Senor Destino. I started tearing up



before he even stepped foot inside the ring. So I told hubby we were bringing him home. He cleaned up so beautiful! So now he's going to learn to show and drive.

I did sell my mare, she went to Tammy Streich in La Grange IN.

Yes, the sales were low considering where they were 5-7 years ago, but stop and think --- what would you think if someone told you they were going to the local Wal-Mart and drop $700 to $1000?? Price is relevant - the better horses brought the better prices. Plus the whole horse market is in the gutter, what with hay and grain prices what they are. I think overall they weren't bad. So I would have loved to sell Pebbles for $7000.00, but I got 3 nice foals out of her, so I'm good.

The sale was set up OK - I'd like to see matting or something in the ring, and more bedding in the stalls. One horse went down, as did the gentleman presenting!!! That concrete is just so slippery, even with the sawdust on top. The help was very nice and friendly, Garry is a sweetheart!! The tack did go pretty cheap, and he smiled and said let it go!! They kept the tack sale to 1/2 hour as promised. and started on time or very darn close. Double Diamond had their tack trailer there, and I loaded up on some great deals.

I believe Jay got his After Dark back. I hope so - I think he felt about AD as I do about Taylor





The Buckeroo daughter had never had a foal, and so I think her price reflected that.

There was one tiny little mare that was just adorable - 25 1/2"!!

Some awful nice foals..

I bought 3 mares & Foals, a new EE cart, and a mini saddle (outside the ring)

-

-

-

The mares are going to Germany, the Cart to Tennessee, and the saddle to Saudi Arabia. I LOVE spending other people's money

Christina in Germany is going to be welcoming some beautiful horses to her home!!

But I buy a new show halter for $25.00

I would have loved to have brought Commander home - he is awesome! May still be working on a partnership on him . . .





Crimson was nice also, but I liked Commander better, just personal preference.


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Apr 26, 2008)

ruffian said:


> Just got home from the sale. It was a blast! Yes, I did bring something home=my own colt. Taylor Made Senor Destino. I started tearing up
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for spending my money. You did a wonderful job doing so and I just knew I could count on you!


----------



## jaychupp (Apr 26, 2008)

ruffian said:


> I believe Jay got his After Dark back. I hope so - I think he felt about AD as I do about Taylor
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ruffian (Apr 26, 2008)

Hey no problem Sheryl - If you'd told me sooner, I could have spent more of it for you!!


----------



## ruffian (Apr 26, 2008)

Jay - I'm confused

You said you got Spartan, and you sold Spartan??


----------



## jaychupp (Apr 26, 2008)

ruffian said:


> Jay - I'm confused
> 
> You said you got Spartan, and you sold Spartan??


SORRY!!!! We bought After Dark! Sorry, I dont know what I was thinking


----------



## horsehug (Apr 26, 2008)

I LOVED the tiny palomino mare!! If I had room in my barn for one more I'd have been bidding over the phone on her. 

She was my favorite of the whole sale but I love the tiny nice ones!!

Susan O.


----------



## tini-z (Apr 27, 2008)

I got 3 beautiful mares with the help of Ruffian ;-)

Many thnaks to you!!!

No. 39, 52 and 58.


----------



## RockRiverTiff (Apr 27, 2008)

tini-z said:


> I got 3 beautiful mares with the help of Ruffian ;-)
> 
> Many thnaks to you!!!
> 
> No. 39, 52 and 58.


I was watching the auction online while you were there. Beautiful beautiful trio. We had to sit on our hands for 52--she's a maternal sister to one of our stallions, and he's aged so gracefully we were thinking a mare version might be nice. Congratulations!


----------



## ROSEMILL FARM (Apr 28, 2008)

[attachmentid=147]



Hi Everyone!!! I just wanted to say that I had a great time at the sale!!!!

It was a BLAST!! It was a long day and I was not sure if they were ever going to stop

giving me horses lol but it was a great time. I wanted to also say that everyone did such a great job

with all the guys bringing the horses up to ashley and brook grooming, it was great for Josh and I

we did not have to wait at all and all the horses looked great !!!

Oh also....... with the help of my GREAT friends KSB Miniatures I was able to get my Dream mare I LOVE her she is B-E-A-UTYFUL!!!

If the pic does not come up She was Lot # 96


----------



## jaychupp (Apr 28, 2008)

ROSEMILL FARM said:


> [attachmentid=147]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Im happy my mare went to such a good home!


----------



## ROSEMILL FARM (Apr 28, 2008)

Me 2 lol She has just made her self at home she is a big eater and has become good friends with one of your mares. It was so sweet yesterday her and the other mare were out togeather laying in the sun togeather.





And how did you recover?

Sarah~


----------



## ROSEMILL FARM (Apr 28, 2008)

What did you all think about the sale was it clear to see on the cam.

and did the horses look nice?

I would have liked to see it over the internet but I still got to see it first hand.

Sarah~


----------



## horsehug (Apr 28, 2008)

On my computer, the sale was clear and the horses looked in wonderful condition and groomed beautifully!

Susan O.


----------



## ROSEMILL FARM (Apr 28, 2008)

that is good to hear.

Sarah


----------



## spellcasterminis (Apr 28, 2008)

I'll probably want to cry, but does anyone know how much #4 and#67 sold for and who bought them?


----------



## RockRiverTiff (Apr 28, 2008)

#4 was $900 and #67 was $800. I believe one if not both went to Al, the Amish gentleman that bought a number of the lots.


----------



## spellcasterminis (Apr 28, 2008)

RockRiverTiff said:


> #4 was $900 and #67 was $800. I believe one if not both went to Al, the Amish gentleman that bought a number of the lots.


UGHHH with their breeding I figured they'd go much higher than that. Any idea how to track "Al, the Amish gentleman" down LOL.


----------



## jaychupp (May 12, 2008)

spellcasterminis said:


> RockRiverTiff said:
> 
> 
> > #4 was $900 and #67 was $800. I believe one if not both went to Al, the Amish gentleman that bought a number of the lots.
> ...


Al, the Amish gentleman was just taking bids. He didnt buy any horses. The auctioneer just said "sold Als Way" because he took the winning bid. I know this first hand because I was also taking bids and the auctioneers were my brothers. just thought Id let you know

Jay Chupp


----------

